
US faces global funding crisis, warns Merrill Lynch - gibsonf1
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/money/main.jhtml?xml=/money/2008/07/16/ccusdebt116.xml
======
dpapathanasiou
_He said concerns about "moral hazard" - stoked by hard-line free-marketeers
at the White House and vocal parts of the US media - were holding up a
solution [for Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac]_

Not so - the reason Paulson's plan hasn't been finalized is that Congressmen
from both parties don't want to give the Treasury a blank check
([http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aOdJ...](http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aOdJXrCFogzI&refer=home)).

~~~
gills
Here are prepared remarks from one senator who has some brass.

[http://bunning.senate.gov/public/index.cfm?FuseAction=NewsCe...](http://bunning.senate.gov/public/index.cfm?FuseAction=NewsCenter.NewsReleases&ContentRecord_id=2753fd62-c45e-4a40-5ca8-66fa83d52a00)

~~~
dpapathanasiou
That just reinforces what the guy quoted in the Telegraph said.

My point, though, was the reason for inaction on Paulson's plan is due to
something else entirely, and it was a bad job of the Telegraph article to miss
it.

------
redorb
everytime i read this stuff it gets more real ''2 to 3 days to fix'' or '' i
cant see the curerent situation holding for 6 months'' scary shit!

